# تآملات وأقوال عن الخدمة



## MIKEL MIK (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*




الخدمة ليست مجرد معرفة تنتقل من عقل إلى عقل ، 

إنما هى روح وحياة يمتصها المخدوم من الخادم .. 






الخادم هو روح يصل إلى السامع مع الكلام الذى 

يصل إلى أذنيه




اسكب نفسك أمام الله قبل الخدمة ، لكى يعطيك الكلمة المناسبة 

النافعة للناس .. 










إن كنت لم تأخذ من الله ، فمن الخطورة أن تتكلم عنه ..





الذى أختبر محبة الله له ، يجد دافعاً داخلياً يدفعه إلى الحديث 

عن محبة الله





الخدمة لا يعوزها الكلام الكثير ، إنما الكلام الروحى المؤثر ..





لا تستطيع أن تكون ذا تأثير روحى فى إنسان ، إلا إذا كانت 

هناك محبة بينك وبينه





الخادم المتواضع لا يستعرض معلوماته ، إنما يقدم التعليم فى 

أسلوب روحى هادىء ولا يحاول أن يفلسف المعلومات





أحذر أن تفقدك الخدمة تواضعك ، لأن كثيرين كانوا متواضعين 

قبل الخدمة ثم تغيروا ، أما أنت فلا تكن كذلك




قوة الخدمة تظهر فى صعوبتها وإحتمال هذه الصعوبة ، بكل 

بذل وفرح





الخادم الروحى هو لحن جميل فى سمع الكنيسة ، وأيقونة 

طاهرة يتبارك بها كل من يراها . وهو سلم يصل إلى السماء 

دائماً ، يصعد عليه تلاميذه إلى فوق










الخادم الروحى هو إنجيل متجسد ، أو هو كنيسة متحركة 

هو صورة الله أمام تلاميذه . هو نموذج للمثل العليا ، وقدوة 

للعمل الصالح ، ووسيلة إيضاح لكل الفضائل





مهمة الخادم الروحى هى : إدخال الله فى الخدمة








هذه الخدمة يارب هى عملك وليس عملى .. وأنت لابد ستعمل 

بى أو بغيرى . وأنا مجرد متفرج : أتأمل عملك وأفرح وأسر









الخادم الروحى هو روح وليس مجرد عقل ليس مجرد مدرس ، 

ولا مجرد حامل معلومات ينقلها إلى الناس .. بل هو روح 

كبيرة إتحدت مع الله ، وإختبرت الحياة معه ، وذاقت ما أطيب 

الرب . وتريد أن تنقل هذه الحياة إلى غيرها








الخادم الروحى لا يحتاج تلاميذه إلى إفتقاد : لأنهم من تلقاء 

ذاتهم يشتهون درسه إشتهاء وعندما يرونه فى الكنيسة ، 

يكونون كمن وجد غنائم كثيرة





الخادم الروحى ، أولاده روحيون مثله : لأنه يربيهم فى حياة 

الروح ، فيكونون على شبه ومثاله





الخادم العقلانى الذى لا يهتم إلا بالعلم ، يكون أولاده مجرد 

كتب تحمل معلومات




أريد من كل خادم أن يسأل نفسه عن ثلاثة أمور : 

روحانية أولاده 

روحانية حياته 

روحانية خدمته





الخادم الروحى هو مغناطيس شديد الجاذبية : كل من يدخل فى 

مجاله ، ينجذب إلى حياة الروح




الخادم هو ملح للأرض . فماذا يحدث إن فسد الملح ؟





الخادم الروحى يلتقى بالله قبل أن يلتقى بالمخدومين





الخدمة هى قلب الخادم قبل لسانه 

هى حرارته القلبية ، قبل وسائله التربوية





إن كنت لم تصل بعد إلى المحبة ، 

فأنت لم يتم إعدادك بعد للخدمة













*​​


----------



## engy_love_jesus (22 سبتمبر 2008)

هذه الخدمة يارب هى عملك وليس عملى .. وأنت لابد ستعمل 

بى أو بغيرى . وأنا مجرد متفرج : أتأمل عملك وأفرح وأسر

عجبتنى دى اوى 

مرسية اوى ليك ربنا يباركك


----------



## kindly_man (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*شكرا لك عزيزي على الموضوع الجميل لتكن نعمة الروح القدس من نصيبك دوما .*​


----------



## kalimooo (22 سبتمبر 2008)

مشكور مايكل  على التأملات الروحية الرائعة
ربنا يباركك
سلام المسيح


----------



## MIKEL MIK (22 سبتمبر 2008)

*مرسي علي مروركم الجميل


وربنا يبارك حياتكم​*


----------

